# Mark Rippetoe: Training vs. Exercise. Good Article.



## Curiosity (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought this was a good article, would be an excellent read for anyone who is just getting into weight training.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2013)

I prefer Cameltoe training myself.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 18, 2013)

IMO every lifter starting out should read Rip's books.  Though he is not the end all he is a good start for anyone who wants to know what's up.  Plus he is a SOB and I love him.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2013)

Rippetoe is a know nothing pussy that never accomplished shit and the only reason anyone knows who he is, is because he trains people that are even bigger faggots than he is... Crossfitters.  No respectable powerlifter is getting anything from this half a has-been.

Also I pulled the link. Feel free to copy and paste and give credit to the author, but please don't post links to other boards.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Rippetoe is a know nothing pussy that never accomplished shit and the only reason anyone knows who he is, is because he trains people that are even bigger faggots than he is... Crossfitters.  No respectable powerlifter is getting anything from this half a has-been.
> 
> Also I pulled the link. Feel free to copy and paste and give credit to the author, but please don't post links to other boards.



Oh yeah sorry about that, forget that that's also a board sometimes, I just go there to read articles from time to time.

You can just delete this thread if you want.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Oh yeah sorry about that, forget that that's also a board sometimes, I just go there to read articles from time to time.
> 
> You can just delete this thread if you want.



Nah, lets just make fun of Rippetoe instead


----------



## Jada (Apr 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I prefer Cameltoe training myself.



Lmao) )


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nah, lets just make fun of Rippetoe instead



I think he has pretty good advice for beginning lifters, although I agree that anyone who's already an advanced lifter wouldn't get anything useful from him.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Rippetoe is a know nothing pussy that never accomplished shit and the only reason anyone knows who he is, is because he trains people that are even bigger faggots than he is... Crossfitters.  No respectable powerlifter is getting anything from this half a has-been.
> 
> Also I pulled the link. Feel free to copy and paste and give credit to the author, but please don't post links to other boards.




Nailed it.


----------

